# Soon to be ours!!!



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

This is Sullivan. I am mailing a deposit on him in the morning.He is a registered Nigerian Dwarf with blue eyes. We will be picking him up when we go to Disney! He will be our new buck for our ND girls. I'm going to have two new bucks now. Cottton and Sullivan. Is there a possibility that I would be able to keep them together? Cotton is an Alpine and Sullivan will be smaller than him. So what do you guys think of Sullivan? He will be six weeks old when we pick him up. I have included pics of mom and dad and their info. I hope he will improve the teat size of future does. I will be coming back from Orlando, Fl with him and he will still need a few weeks on a bottle. Yikes!!! I have never bottle fed before, but I think we will be ok. I will probably need plenty support from you guys with the bottle feeding stuff.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

He is super cute, His DAD makes me want NDs!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I know! I think his dad is super cute. When she sent me the pics I was immediately in love with him. I can't wait to see him in a couple weeks. He will be our first registered ND buck.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I think he's beautiful!!! 

And I hope you enjoy Disney!! 
It's cold down here..... 
What city is he in?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow, I think he looks huge for 6 week old nigi, he's a super cutie!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Lithia Florida


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nursehelg said:


> Lithia Florida


Is that west of Orlando?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

He is a cutie! I have friend that has her mini bucks and full size guys together. Seems like the nigis tend to be the bossy ones at her place actually . Lol. I think they'll be great buds


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Is the one behind him their baby that was born there also? 
I'm curious because I sold my boy that looks JUST like it.

















Or do you know?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

How excited you must be...Sullivan is absolutely precious!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

He sure is a looker. As for keeping them together, since mine are ND and boers it's a no no. However, Alpines aren't boers. I have heard people on here say Alpines can be a little bossy. You could try it, but I'd have another area to separate them just in case.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Emilie they are actually brothers. And Lithia is southwest of Orlando about an hours drive. We are building a buck pen for them. I am going to try to get it done before I leave. I am actually thinking about buying these panels someone makes and sells for $60 a piece. They can be taken apart and moved around or added too. I think they would be great around here. I could actually move my goats around the property and keep them out of the things they don't need to be getting into. They are 4 foot tall and 10 foot long. Here is a picture of them. What do you guys think about them?

http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/grd/3501425009.html


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Those panels are really nice!
They look like they are good quality.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nursehelg said:


> Emilie they are actually brothers. And Lithia is southwest of Orlando about an hours drive. We are building a buck pen for them. I am going to try to get it done before I leave. I am actually thinking about buying these panels someone makes and sells for $60 a piece. They can be taken apart and moved around or added too. I think they would be great around here. I could actually move my goats around the property and keep them out of the things they don't need to be getting into. They are 4 foot tall and 10 foot long. Here is a picture of them. What do you guys think about them?
> 
> http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/grd/3501425009.html


Oh ok! 
Well good luck and let us know how it goes!!
Oh an I wanna know how Disney is !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , he is adorable , love his coloring too 
Enjoy Disney !!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

those pannels are real nice!

I think I have a doe who is related to the sire-- will need to do some further research. Anyway nice choice


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Cool! I hope I made a good choice. I so want to improve on my girls udder and teat development. I am thinking about doing shows. Hmmmmmm


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

we have Nigerian and Nubian bucks together and they are fine. he is super cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it was the "flash back" that caught my eye -- but my does Grandsire is a different flash back -- so nope


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

10 more days until we leave! The breeder received our deposit yesterday. Yay!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

he's a pretty boy!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww he's a cutie..


----------

